# Finals Game #4: Lakers vs Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>




























Western Champions: Los Angeles Lakers
(1-2)

vs.









Eastern Champions: Detroit Pistons
(2-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Lakers Playoff Stats

*Pistons Bench:*
Corliss Williamson
Lindsey Hunter 
Darvin Ham
Mehmet Okur
Mike James
Elden Campbell
Darko Milicic 

Pistons Playoff Stats

NBA Finals Thread
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers Are Officially The Underdog
:sour: 


Im Going To To Say The Underdog Wins By 2 Points


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For some reason, I woke up this morning with some newfound faith.

I think we can do this. As long as we give it all we've got tomorrow, we can win this game.

Come on guys!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Absolute must win for the Lakers. If Shaq doesn't take at least 20 shots, I don't see it happening for them...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we're gonna win this has got to be the game. 2 days rest a couple days more to plan so new wrinkles. I think the Lakers pull out a narrow victory. 

The keys will be of Course Shaq and Kobe playing their normal games. But this is the game where GP gives us something. 

I'd be happier if Malone doesn't play his immobility is getting us killed. 

This could be a Kobe at the buzzer situation.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Absolute must win for the Lakers. If Shaq doesn't take at least 20 shots, I don't see it happening for them...



Shot's? Shaq has to get 20 rebound's for LA to win. He's been loafing around the entire series on the boards, and block some shot's while you're at it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A little off topiv, but does the way that Chauncey Billups is playing remind any of you of Troy Hudson in the Playoffs last season?

It does to me. He is killing us on the pick-and-roll and he just is not missing any open shots.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is a must win game!

"Bushido" = The Way of The Warrior!

That's how the Lakers must play, LIKE WARRIORS. 

This is a must win game!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> A little off topiv, but does the way that Chauncey Billups is playing remind any of you of Troy Hudson in the Playoffs last season?
> 
> It does to me. He is killing us on the pick-and-roll and he just is not missing any open shots.


... and Mike Bibby, and Tony Parker. It's the same  over and over again with these point guards and the pick and pops/roll plays. They did a great job of stopping it against the Spurs, but now that Malone's broken down that leaves Medvedenko and Brian Cook to try and stop it. Those guys aren't ready for that, so Payton, Fisher and Shaq have to be even more aware of it now.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*This team can't be this bad*

There is no way the Lakers lose 3 in a row, is there? They have to find a way to win tonight. No way Phil lets Shaq & Kobe go out like this. I can still see them losing the series, but not in 5 games. If they win tonight, I still expect another blow out by Detroit in game 5, and then the Lakers will try to win 6 & 7 at home. 

I am expecting effort on D and on the boards, and a team offense that is going to get the ball to the open men for easy shots. Shaq should have a good game over 20 points, and Payton has to give us at least 15(hard to believe, I know.) I also look for Fox and Russell to get PT, as well as Cook. Fisher and Rush have to hit some 3's, and Walton has to get PT for the offense to move the ball. I also look for the Lakers to try to run, if they can control the boards. I am not expecting a easy win, but just a win. This team can't be this bad with or without Malone. 

A good Laker offense with their normal D(best they can do), should win this game 89-86. No D and poor boards, Pistons will win by about 15 or so again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Jackson keeping an eye on Malone*

AUBURN HILLS, MICH. - With Karl Malone hobbling with a sprained right knee and unable to practice Saturday, Coach Phil Jackson said that he has considered making lineup changes and that Malone is one of the changes he has considered. 

Malone said he will play tonight in Game 4. He wore a black brace in Game 3 and probably will wear it again. 

Jackson said he liked Malone's play against Rasheed Wallace and that Malone has been active on defense and in rebounding. 

But, he stressed, Malone has to monitor himself and help the coaching staff make a decision. 

"He has to make that call and help us out," Jackson said. 

Jackson said the Lakers are considering putting a stationary bicycle in the locker room for halftime to prevent Malone from becoming stiff before the start of the third quarter. 

Malone said he'll do whatever Jackson asks of him. 

"I'm not the coach, I'm the player. Always have been," Malone said. "If I decided to coach one day, then I'll make all those decisions. I don't think I'd have an athlete making that for me. So the same situation here. Phil is the coach, I'm the player and we'll go from there." 

As for his knee, Malone said, "it's the same as it has been." 

If he doesn't start, the most likely person to replace him would be Slava Medvedenko, who hasn't been very good in the Finals. He has committed eight fouls while making just one shot and scoring five points. He has been passed over at times in favor of rookies Luke Walton and Brian Cook. 

"It's difficult to play two minutes and then go back on the bench," Medvedenko said. "If anybody plays that kind of minutes, they don't get a chance to play well. But it's all right. If team needs me, I'll be ready." 

Here


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

slava is gonna have to stay out of foul trouble and hit the open mid range jumper--- once he starts to hit that shot, the pistons wont be able to collapse on kobe driving or double team shaq......


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This is the post I wrote in the Game 2 thread:



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I won't do any kind of prediction this time. :|


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I have a good feeliung about this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stupid Momentum Change


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

One of the only times Shaq gets fouled, it isn't called. 

P.S. Phil Jackson STILL can't coach and we STILL ****ing suck balls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SHAQ IS TOO DAM SLOW TO BE PLAYING


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And a lucky three-pointer is the only thing that kept us in reach at the end of the half.

Absolutely pathetic end the the first half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tom Tolbert Suit Makes Me Want To Hurl


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Where did he find that thing, the thrift store?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobes Suckage Level Is Pretty High, Although I Dont Know How That Wasnt A Foul


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Lord


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I can't believe we're going out like this...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

All Hope Was Lost A Long Time Ago


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There Is Nothing I Can Say Other Than This Was One Of The Worst Second Halfs Ive Seen


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats Pistons..


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

man its over


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:no:  :no:


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

well.. this was pretty bad.. but got to hand the congrats to the pistons...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Richard Hamilton is such a punkass *****.:no: 

He flails his arms whenever he gets touched a collapses to the floor. The refs always fall for it, and he gets the calls. That last play was just cheap. There's 9 seconds left, we're down by 8 and Hamilton deliberately runs into George, to get himself two more points.

As for this game...we let a loudmouth, whining stoner get 26 and 13. That pretty much says it all.

As much as I hate to say it, and as frustrated as I am, Detroit wants it more than us and they are better than us. It is going to be very painful watching them take the trophy on Tuesday.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Richard Hamilton is such a punkass *****.:no:


lmao, you mad?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> lmao, you mad?


"Mad" is an understatement.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

:rock::cheers::buddies:
:twave:
:dpepper::dpepper::dpepper::dpepper::dpepper:

The Pistons would have been NBA champs right now if it wasn't for that hail mary 3 in game 2. 

3-1.... My money is on Detroit

..but anything can happen.










^^ looks like that wasn't the move of the century after all :grinning:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All the bandwagon fans should jump off now. You might as well, since you have given up on the team. 

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All the bandwagon fans should jump off now. You might as well, since you have given up on the team.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


That's right! Get outta here!

Lakers in 2014 baby!!!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Not giving up on the Lakers. If there is a team that can make history and come back from 3-1. It is the Lakers. Keep the faith. We can do it. Need monster games from Kobe, Shaq, and somebody else. Lets also look at some good things.

1. When Kobe penetrates he draws people so DFish and Rush need to see more time.
2. GP can create his own shot at times
3. When given the ball Shaq can't be defended

We can do this fellas. Keep your heads up and take it one game at a time.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, we wasted a great effort by Shaq....




...we can bring this series back home.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

As hard as it is to believe, i'm still not giving up on the Lakers. 

They'll steal the next game on Tue. 

The Lakers will rap it up the following two games @ the staples center. 

It aint over till the fat lady sings!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think the Lakers can still do it, even though I hate them and everythin.. All the pressure is on the Pistons to close it out and if they can't do it at home, it could get dicey..


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All the bandwagon fans should jump off now. You might as well, since you have given up on the team.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


They're just being rational. Hoping is not the same as expecting, HKF. Keep that in mind as you make yourself look bad tonight for no apparent reason.

The Lakers have been completely embarrassed in four straight games. Rooting for your team is fine, but if anyone honestly thinks there's a better than even chance the Lakers will come back and win, they don't have much grip on reality.

And settle down, you're better than this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All the bandwagon fans should jump off now. You might as well, since you have given up on the team.
> 
> I'm dead serious.


Might as well, it's not like this is any less dire than being 2-0 to the Spurs.

Or down 15 to the Blazers in the the closing game.

Or down 18 in the 3rd in game 4 vs Sacto already down 2-1 with games 5 and 7 away.

This is the freaking Lakers, it's one thing to think the Pistons will win, but to give up is foolish.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Talk about irony...Detroit ended the Lakers dynasty back in the late 80's and it appears that they're going re-enact that taking down of a Lakers dynasty this year. Deja vu all over again.

The common denominator of this all...Joe Dumars. The guy for some reason just has the Lakers' number.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> They're just being rational. Hoping is not the same as expecting, HKF. Keep that in mind as you make yourself look bad tonight for no apparent reason.
> ...


It's not that man. It's the fact that after every loss, I hear the same stuff. We're doomed. I just can't take it. I don't give up on a series, until it is 4-whatever. I learned that the hardway in 1995, when the Rockets came back to beat the Suns from down 3-1. I will not give up on them until they lose. I never said that the Pistons weren't taking it to them, but that doesn't mean I am going to give up on them.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> As hard as it is to believe, i'm still not giving up on the Lakers.
> 
> They'll steal the next game on Tue.
> ...


The series definitely isnt over, but I dont think its as simple as "get it back to LA then wrap it up in 2 games there" since Detriot was a 30 footer by Kobe away from taking both games in LA the first time around, they outplayed the Lakers both games.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

I agree with those saying we're still very much alive, the lakers play their best with their backs against the wall

the pistons will have to play flawless bball to win game 5


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Did anyone else find it strange that B. Russel entered the game for like 10 seconds then sit back down on the bench?

If you blinked you'd miss it, it was that quick!

I was saying to myself..."What the hell was that?", Phil aint showing any love to BRuss.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> As for this game...we let a loudmouth, whining stoner get 26 and 13. That pretty much says it all.


No, I don't believe those were Shaq's numbers.


----------

